# CPC-A with 3 months experience -- Acton/Concord, MA



## ayeshakhurram (Jan 3, 2010)

*AYESHA KHURRAM, CPC-A*
Acton, MA 01720
	Email:  ayeshakhurram@hotmail.com​
Seeking an entry-level position as a Certified Professional Medical Coder

*Profile:* 
Dedicated and hardworking certified medical coder looking to work in a professional medical facility with exposure to diverse medical coding tasks
•	Experienced in ICD-9, CPT-4, HCPCS coding in a medical practice environment 
•	Expertise in conducting clinical chart reviews and auditing physician services codes using national coding guidelines
•	Member of American Association of Professional Coders 
•	Highly motivated to learn and further expand skills

*Experience:	* 
_*	Acton Medical Associates, P.C.; Acton, MA (Oct â€“ Dec, 2009)*_
	Medical Coder â€“ Project Xtern (AAPC) 
10 week externship sponsored by AAPC for newly certified medical coders; Accomplishments at the facility includes
•	Conduct chart reviews using E&M guidelines
•	Review and assign correct codes for physician services, including procedures and diagnosis for medical claims
•	Physician Quality Reporting Initiative (PQRI) for 
o	Medicare patients
   o	Diabetes Patients (diverse insurances)​•	Extraction of supportive data for Tufts Medicare queries
•	Extensive coding of seasonal and H1N1 flu shot clinics

_*North Texas Family Medicine, Plano, TX (Sep â€“ Oct, 2008)*_
4 week internship focused on coding of clinical office visits

*Education:	* 
_*	American Academy of Professional Coders	 (April, 2009)*_
	Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) 
•	Coding Course work completed at Collin County Community College, Plano, TX
•	Exposed to computer-based Medisoft Coding and Billing Package

_*	Bahauddin Zakariya University, Multan, Pakistan	 (1998)*_
	Master of Arts (MA) 
•	Major: English (Teaching and Literature)

*	Bahauddin Zakariya University, Multan, Pakistan	 (1995)*
	Bachelor of Arts (BA)
•	Majors: Psychology, Literature
•	Ranked among top 5% of the graduating class.

*Community Service and Honors:	* 
•	Ranked among top 3 students in the Medical Coding Sequence at Collin Community College
•	Ranked in top 5% in the BA aggregate score and in top 2% of class during elementary and high school 
•	Several Proficiency awards in High school for winning quiz competitions and outstanding academic performance. 
•	Volunteer Teacher, Islamic Association of Collin County, Plano, TX (2004-06): Taught elementary school kids on ethics and religion

*Other Interests:* 
•	Parenting: Active mother of two. Took parenting courses in
o	Building Strong Families: Parenting Young Children
   o	You make the difference: Parent-Child Interaction Program
   o	Cooking: Expanded Food and Nutrition Education Program on Healthy Cooking​•	Outdoor Family Activities: walking, biking  
•	Reading: magazines, books, medical coding articles and blogs.

*References:* 
•	Email ayeshakhurram@hotmail.com for references


----------

